# stocking my 10 gallon tank



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi I'm setting up my 10 gallon tank and I was thinking about which fish would do well in it. Please keep your suggested fish pretty small because I want my fish to be happy and have plenty of room.:fish10:


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Which fish do you like?
Are you wanting livebearers?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I started a thread a while back you might find helpful. 
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/stocking-10-gallon-tank-11742-2.html
Now that you reminded me I'll add some new suggestions too.


----------

